# Tapered vs straight



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Has anyone noticed tapered flats are more accurate than straight or am I just going stupid? I've recently swapped to straight cut bands because I was going through about 2-3 band sets a weekend and when your shooting 12mm lead with double tbg it's a bit of rubber. But now that I have I can't hit squat! Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated. Cheers


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

You may have made the draw weight higher and if so, it will take a little time for the muscles to get used to that draw weight. If you can, lengthen them a little bit and see if that works. If not, cut the same tapers that you had, but lengthen the active length by 1/4" to 1/2"...that will extend the live of the bands, although, you will loose some speed.

You could always drop down to 1/2" steel and shoot one band per side for target shooting then go back up when it's time to go hunting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You just need to to adjust mentally to the new feel and speed .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup I agree wit Mr Tree Fork....Not that graywolf ideas was not good..in fact his ldea's are very good....

Now as for my self I band up the same for Target or Hunting..so when the fall season come's around I am already shooting

what I need to for small game..Rabbits & Squirrels.....I have my poundage up to 10 pounds or better...so I know will be a quick clean kill on a head shot..

You will just have to figure out what will work best for your application of shooting~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

At risk of sounding like a wanker, I am a 25year old scaffolder so I would be surprised if it is a strength problem. But I'll talk it into consideration. Thanks me grey wolf. As for mr old miser, that is the idea, to keep sharp with my hunting setup.


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys very much appreciated. I suppose I might just suck it up and deal with it aye.


----------

